# Ted Edgar remember him?



## Doncella (11 November 2010)

I found this in a Horse and Hound Yearbook


----------



## Tnavas (11 November 2010)

Oh my goodness - and a kid too! Looks like he has most of the tack room on his pony. Interesting jump - can you imagine being allowed anything like that nowadays - we all might get hurt!


----------



## Goya (11 November 2010)

a blast from the past. Sadly I am old enough to remember him. If my memory serves me correct he had a horse called Uncle Max.
Poles were much heavier in those days. When I was SJ Newcomers was the first step, then Foxhunter.
Also there were not nearly as many shows around. If you didn't get your entry in early you missed out as the classes were over subscribed.


----------



## kerilli (11 November 2010)

A gate as the back bar of an oxer, jeez. These collapsible jump cups we have now are a total godsend too.
He was usually a LOT more stylish than that, tbh.
I used to see him with his Trainer's hat on at a few BSJA venues around Birmingham, always in an ancient sheepskin coat. I used to dread him being beside the practice jump when I rode, I'd go totally to pieces thinking of him watching me! Of course he was totally preoccupied with what his horses & riders were doing.


----------



## mil1212 (11 November 2010)

lol kerilli, I've seen him about locally too in the very same sheepskin coat!  when is that photo from - the 50's?


----------



## kerilli (11 November 2010)

probably. i think the sheepskin coat is probably autonomous now, on days like this he could send it off on its own to do his job while he stays in by the fire!


----------



## LoNatalie (11 November 2010)

kerilli said:



			A gate as the back bar of an oxer, jeez. These collapsible jump cups we have now are a total godsend too.
He was usually a LOT more stylish than that, tbh.
I used to see him with his Trainer's hat on at a few BSJA venues around Birmingham, always in an ancient sheepskin coat. I used to dread him being beside the practice jump when I rode, I'd go totally to pieces thinking of him watching me! Of course he was totally preoccupied with what his horses & riders were doing.
		
Click to expand...

He is still there and he is still wearing that fur coat that moves on its own, and he STILL watches everyone in the arena. I used to be trained by Marie (until she slated a new pony I had bought to event the first time she saw him and we never went back to her since. I was 14 and didn't have much confidence which she knew, she's been training me since I was 9!!) aaaannnyway. He actually spoke to me after I won a Discovery at Markfield and Marie was 2nd, he congratulated me and asked how I was getting on. He was always lovely. So was Liz, and she is an AMAZING cook!!!


----------



## Maesfen (11 November 2010)

Lovely to see him again.  Remember, he brought Nick Skelton to the fore as his stable jockey, supplied him with some fantastic horses too.


----------



## jess_asterix (11 November 2010)

I love Ted, he is so nice. Every show I go to where he is, he calls me over gives me a kiss and asks me on a date haha, bless him. He has helped me alot although I have never had a lesson from him, after every round he watches I go and see him and he gives me alot of advice. 

I do love the picture to, could you imagine that theses days!!


----------



## alwaysbroke (11 November 2010)

I was offered a job by him when I was a teenager, Nick Skelton was riding for him a the time, and pinched my ice cream and gave me kiss! ( now I'm not sure if that was a good or bad thing)

My mother refused to let me go and work for him, think she had read Jilly Cooper Riders, and I ended up training as a nurse.........not sure if she got that right with some of the antics that can go on in hospitals..........


----------



## lisab (11 November 2010)

Ah, the famous sheepskin coat.  Yes!  He has that on lots, but I haven't seen it so much recently.  He makes me laugh, he is such a cheeky monkey.  And he was very nice when we swapped sob stories about our jack russells being run over (actually, he got quite emotional about it, to my surprise.  Normally full of cheek and banter and never serious).

And yes, he does like to ask you for a date or how your boyfriend is treating you


----------



## lottzo203 (13 August 2011)

ahh hes watched me fall off!! always see him at markfield watching everyone still!!


----------



## scally (13 August 2011)

Was very lucky to spend 3 weeks at his when Lesley Mcnaught was with him.  Fantastic horseman, fantastic eye for a horse and rider I learned so much.  Can always remember him driving the wagon to a show, and being cooked bacon sandwiches and cups of tea being made on the cooker.


----------

